

Ask HN - are there any good web-based RSS readers apart from Google Reader? - AndrewDucker

I currently use Google Reader as my RSS reader.  I love that it's web-based, because it means I can read my feeds from any PC, without having to sync my "already-read" lists.<p>But I'm not always convinced that having everything run through Google is the wisest choice.  Are there any good alternatives I should take a look at?
======
bobds
I feel the same way and now that Bloglines is shutting down, I _have_ to
switch. I spent this morning looking at available options and posted my notes
here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1682514>

------
rahooligan
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=980784>

